# The Water Cooler Syndrome



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

When I was a young man back in the 1980s and making my living as a National Bank Examiner for the San Francisco Regional office of the Comptroller of The Currency, Regional Admistrator of National Banks (beware of ostentatious federal agency names in the United States which usually signify a lack of cognitive skills among its employees most of whom could never make a living selling zithers), it became apparent to me that regulatory functions were sensitiive to that way in which the wind was blowing and minions emplored thereupon were the essence of human worms seeking fruit where it was available so those of you seeking to establish the reeking corruption in the Mexican political and social environments should rethiunk the corruption in that environment from which you exited to thrive here.

There is much to-do about corruption in the political environment of the Chapala Municipality upon the shores of Lake Chapala being excreted by extranjeros residing there as guests of the Mexican State but those complaining have forgotten, of hosen to mitigate, the corrupt environments they fled to be here.

We should never have settled in a retirement community whether in some coastal resort or highland environment occupied by retirees with nothing more to do than attack and villify each other becuse their Jobs are history and it´s time to discern the weaknest of others which are always manifest. 

For those of you still contemplating retirement options - stay clear of hellholes occupied by retirement communities whether in Mexico . the United Strates or Ougadougoo, Burkino Fasto. All are filled with cheapshot artists .


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Guess I'm lucky. I haven't had even a conversation with an expat in maybe 10 months. We are not hermits. We like to take long walks, at the popular walking spots. I said to my wife yesterday - it is amazing how we never see any foreigners. We are the only Americans in our neighborhood of maybe 45 houses. But there are still 'politics' of sorts when it comes to security, noise, commons fees, water etc. I guess that is simply human nature.


----------

